# Apple will fix the rubber coming off the bottom of the White Unibody MacBook



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Apple has launched a MacBook Bottom Case Replacement Program which will replace the rubber surface of white unibody MacBooks that have separated from the bottom case.

Apple has determined that under certain circumstances the rubber surface on some MacBooks may separate from the bottom case of the system. MacBooks shipped between October 2009 and April 2011 may experience this issue. Apple will replace the bottom case of any affected MacBook, free of charge, that exhibits the issue. 

There are three ways to get a replacement bottom case for your MacBook. You can visit an Apple Retail Store, visit an Apple Authorized Service Provider, or order a replacement bottom case kit online.

Read more here:
https://supportform.apple.com/201105/


----------

